# My First All Siamese Litter



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

This little project has taken a bit of time to achieve but I found it very enjoyable. 4 generations later I have an all color-bred line of Siamese Seal Points. They will need a lot of work on their type and saturation but I'm pleased to have gotten this far. There was originally 11 in this litter culled down to 5 does and 2 bucks. My next goal is to separate the lines into two paths where I keep the standard coat and work on type and the other will be to introduce satin and angora.

Yesterday at day 7

















Today at day 8


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

they are lovely, congrats


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They are lovely  Nice warm coloured coats


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

What great looking chublings!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking good! Keep showing us pictures, I love Siamese :love1

Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely chubbers!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

beautiful!!


----------

